# Hidden camera techniques with a regular camera?



## JimmyMcmillan

Hello

I want to some filming with a hidden camera. Only problem is I only have a regular size home video camera. What are some ways can I manage to hide the camera? And any other tips as well please.

Thanks:thumbup:
Jimmy Mcmillan


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Jimmy, if your name really is Jimmy, I'm the fooking Pope.


----------



## mishele

Pervert.......lol


----------



## Trever1t

Why do you all have such dirty minds? (ok guilty as well)

but

maybe he wants to make sure the baby sitter isn't having wild parties in his absence? 

Probably not but ?


----------



## mishele

Trever.......right...lol


----------



## Compaq

Let me google that for you


----------



## skieur

c.cloudwalker said:


> Jimmy, if your name really is Jimmy, I'm the fooking Pope.



Perish the thought! Millions of Catholics would join another faith. You must be ancient. Jimmy and Jamey are not that uncommon names these days.

skieur


----------

